# HTML Code Buttons with Target



## Novice75 (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm trying to create a button and have the following code but would like it to launch a new browser window.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

You don't need for a button. That's the long way of doing it.

Try this:

Some Text

Much shorter


----------



## Novice75 (Aug 2, 2007)

thanks namenotfound, however it doesn't seam to work. The button is now dead and doesn't do anything? I have:

Launch My Site

Also, my HTML editor keeps moving the target="_blank"


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Try it the other way around?

Some Text

It's either one or the other, I haven't made buttons in a while.


----------



## Novice75 (Aug 2, 2007)

Nope, now it's just a regular hyperlink. It ignores the button coding all together


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Works just find when I tried it

http://media.xenweb.net/button.html

This is the entire code on that page


```
<a href="http://w3.org" target="_blank"><button>Click Here</button></a>

<br><br><br>

<a href="http://w3.org" target="_blank" style="text-decoration:none"><button>Click Here</button></a>
```


----------



## Novice75 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks. I tried it in a different browser and it worked.:up:


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

What browser were you using when it didn't work?


----------

